# Updating DCS Seps, Re-output From Illustrator w/out Reg Problems



## RisingSun (Feb 28, 2013)

Here's a quick tutorial where I show how to update your seps in Photoshop by using a simple drag and drop method and then being able to output them in Illustrator and avoid registration problems. 

This method is great if you already have some films output or have a press waiting for a new screen.

Here's the link to the tutorial on my site. 
How to Update Color Separations « Rising Sun Graphics Rising Sun Graphics


----------

